# Big Lots Lantern FINISHED - Distressed and Aged



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

These were whipped up at the last minute hence the reason the glass looks completely different on each one.

I pulverized the Big Lots lantern ($4 each) metal from my how-to then painted (both linked below) the glass two completely different ways with completely different paint. The glass is the only thing painted at this point. When I have time I'll figure out the lantern body look.

How-To: Distress the lantern metal
How-To: Paint the lantern glass

I present to you - Ol' Sooty (blackened glass) and Frosty (white glass).

Which one do you like better and how do you knock the sheen off the outside part of the glass?

Both lanterns under full on light









Both lanterns under soft lighting









Frosty with a votive inside









Ol' Sooty with votive inside


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Both lanterns outside night shot - with tealights









Frosty hanging up outside with tealight









Ol' Sooty hanging up with a tealight


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The paint job you did on the glass came out really well. The night shots are very pretty

I don't know that you really need to take the sheen off the outside of the glass, but perhaps that's just me.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey, nice lanterns my Lord! I like the different looks on both of them. Ol' Sooty is my fav, but Frosty gives more light. I agree with Roxy with the sheen on the glass. I don't think you really need to do it. If you're really headstrong on it though, perhaps using a fine grit sandpaper. Isn't there one you use with water?


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

I did the same to mine. Hit them with rust colored "stone" textured spray paint, then hit the inside with some flat black paint. The frosted one looks MUCH brighter....same tea light??


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Kraken said:


> I did the same to mine. Hit them with rust colored "stone" textured spray paint, then hit the inside with some flat black paint. The frosted one looks MUCH brighter....same tea light??


Yes sir, same tea light. The tea lights look a lot better than the votive I used inside the house.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I like the blackend one best but if you want more light the frosty one would be the way to go. Both look great!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job on those!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I like them both, but it would depend on the overall lighting effect you're going for. I like the sooty one best for creepy looks, but if I needed more light to show through then I would go with the white look. But, again, I do like both of them and think they both look great.


----------

